# Fenix TK51 [ XM-L2 U2, 3x18650 or 6x(R)CR123A ] Review



## candle lamp (Oct 31, 2013)

*Reviewer's note* : The Fenix TK51 trial sample was provided for review by Fenix. Fenix sent a number of these samples out to other testers to review as well. 

The TK51 is a 3x18650 or 6x(R)CR123A model has several additional features, including dual LEDs and individually controlled spot and flood beam. 
The trial sample sent to me came with user manual only. I don't know what final packaging will look like. I would expect the regular set of Fenix extras on the shipping version.
.
. 
*Manufacturer Specifications* from user manual :






Notice : The above mentioned parameters (lab-tested by Fenix using ARB-L2 18650 rechargeable Li-ion battery) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries, and environments.

• Utilizes two Cree XM-L 2 (U2) LEDs with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
• Uses three 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries 
• 188mm (Length) x 48mm (Diameter) 
• 430-gram weight (excluding the battery)
• Digitally regulated output with low-voltage indicator
• Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation
• three button interface for fast and convenient operation
• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
.
.

























The styling of the TK51 is distinctive. There is a small head attached to the large one. The hard (type III) anodizing is a matt black, with no chips or damage on my sample. There are identification labels on the head only. The lettering is clear and white gainst the black background. The manufacturer, model name and global testing campaign are at the bottom of the head. The hot warning mark and serial number is at the upper part of the head.
.
.





The light has 3 parts (i.e. head, battery tube, and tailcap). There is a battery carrier in the tube. 
.
.















The light has an waterproof o-ring between the bezel ring and reflector There is an AR coating lens, and the purple hue is reflected on it.
The TK51 uses two cool white XM-L2 U2 emitters, each emitter is well centered in their own small and large smooth reflector well. There are two or three tiny bubbles around reflectors, but do not affect the beam quality in the real world. The wells do not overlap. The small reflector is very shallow, but large one is somewhat deep. So I would expect the wide spill and the good throw of beam.
.
.















There are individual cooling fins for small and large head. The TK51 uses electronic switches in the head to control on-off, and mode switching. These are located right below the head. The upper left and right switch control on-off, output selection and instant strobe activation for flood and spot LED respectively (i.e., the left switch and the right switch control flood and spot LED respectively). The lower power switch controls flood & spot LED on-off, instant turbo output activation.
The switching travel is a bit shorter than _F__enix __TK75_ with average resistance, and provides audible click when engaged.
The head base of the light has a positive contact point to contact with the positive contact of the battery carrier. The two negative contact points on the head are located on either side of the central positive contact. All contacts are spring loaded structure. There are positive contact point & negative contact rim on the top of the carrier.
.
.










The light uses a plastic battery carrier that holds 3x18650's or 6x(R)CR123A's which are arranged in 3P or 2S3P respectively. Just like the TK75, it is sturdy and well-made. 
The positive contact plate is significantly raised, and the negative contact spring has very good elasticity, thanks to the twin springs (i.e., there are long & short springs on the negative contact). So all types (i.e., true flat-tops, wide and small button-tops) of 18650's work fine. My protected high capacity 18650 (2600~3100mAh) cells almost fit. But longer cells may be somewhat tight (i.e., my longer small button top protected 18650's are a very tight fit), because the twin negative springs has a big elasticity and the distance between the both contacts is slightly shorter than TK75. The battery carrier isn't reversible because it has positive and negative connection terminals on the one side only (i.e., the current is carried through the battery carrier). You don't worry about inserting the 18650's into the battery carrier in the wrong polarity. There's a reverse polarity protection from improper battery installation.
The positive contact point is very nicely fillet curved, so doesn't seem it may catch on the wrapper on the flat cells when removing them. There is haunched part outside the positive contact point will help to remove the batteries from the carrier. The carrier and contact design is about the same as the _TK75_.
.
.





You can see the fully loaded battery carrier with unprotected & protected cells. I don't have any issue to insert my shortest & long 18650 cells into the carrier. But note that the longer cells will have difficulty when inserting into or removing from the battery carrier. It introduces no rattle even when I shake the light laterally when it's fully loaded with 18650's unprotected in my sample. Note that 1, 2, 3x18650's as well as 2, 4, 6x(R)CR123A can be used in the light. Fenix, however, don't recommend RCR123A's.
.
.





The battery tube continues the cylindrical shape. The overall checkered pattern of the handle has large segments which also have a large number of tiny concentric ring ridges running along. This pattern gives a good grip. Tube wall is thick (2.4mm).
.
.





Screw threads at the head & tail side are square & trapezoidal cut respectively, and seem high quality. Both male & female threads on the head, battery tube, and tailcap are fully anodized, but it doesn't really matter since the current is carried though the battery carrier only. However lock-out is still possible if you unscrew the tailcap or head one full turn or more when not in use. They are smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking on my sample.
.
.





There are two holes at the rear end of the tailcap for lanyard attachment. 
.
.





The light can tailstand stably.
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650 protected, Supbeam K40, Fenix TK51, Fenix TK75, Fenix TK50, Duracell D cell.
.
.





The head size & body weight excluding battery of the above lights are as follows :
DT-20 : 72.8x36.7mm / 271g, TK51 : 70.5x58.1mm / 477g, TK75 : 87.9mm / 506g, TK50 : 60.1mm / 286g
.
.





The gripability is good. The build feels solid, and handling including balance of the light is good. *The overall build quality *is excellent. 
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*




.
.
*User Interface* 

There are two modes (i.e., general mode & strobe mode). 
Click the left switch or right switch to turn the flood or spot light on. Click the lower power switch to the light off. 

1) General mode
The general (or constant) output mode is the default setting when you turn the light on. Click the left switch or right switch to cycle through Low –> Med. –> High –> Turbo -> Off (Standby), in a repeating cycle. The light has output level memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on by using the power switch, even after a battery change.

Pressing and holding the power switch for one second at any mode will activate turbo output until the switch is released. Releasing the power switch will return to the previous output level in general mode.

2) Strobe mode
The “hidden” Strobe is accessed by pressing and holding the left or right switch for one second at any mode until the switch is released. Releasing the switch will return to the previous output level in general mode. The strobe has no memory.

You can use the various beam patterns and brightness, combining the spot beam and the flood beam. It's remarkably similar to the _Fenix HP25_. 
.
.
*Standby Current Drain
*
Due to the electronic switches, the light has a small current when the battier carrier is loaded with cells and in contact to the head. I measured this current as 34.5μA with 3xVicLite 18650 (2600mAh) cells. Since the cells are arranged in 3P for 3x18650's, that would translate into around 25.8 years before the cells would be fully drained. This is quite negligible. If you want to break this current, store the light locked-out by loosening the head or tailcap or remove the battery carrier from the battery tube when not in use. 
.
.
*PWM*
1. Flood Beam




.
.
2. Spot Beam





The light shows no sign of PWM at any output levels. I think the light is actually current-controlled as claimed. I notice there is no buzzing sound at all output levels.
.
. 
*Runtime

1. Two LEds*
1) Turbo output for spot & flood - with cooling fan 





The TK51 steps down on Turbo to High after about 5 mins runtime. According to the manual, this is a thermal drop-down for over-heating protection and considering the battery depletion, not a timed drop-down. In spite of the continuous fan cooling, there was actually the rapid dropping down from Turbo to High output level than I expected it to be. The manual describes that "when overheating is detected, the TK51 automatically drops down into the High brightness level. Turbo function is restored once the temperature drops to a safer level."
Also the runtime on Turbo in the manual is 1hr 45min, but this is the accumulated runtime on Turbo. I will check this by over-riding the step-down by cycling back to Turbo later.
.
.





I tried to restart Turbo after drop-down to High.
After about 6.5mins into the run, the light had an automatic step-down to High. After 3.5 mins running on High, I reactivated on Turbo, and saw 2.5 minutes of running Turbo before the light stepped-down again. After several mins of running High, I reactivated on Turbo. *[*Edit 13.11.01*]* But there was no more step-down to High again from 20 mins run in total. From 20 mins run with continuous cooling fan, the TK51 dropped down in output gradually as the cells neared exhaustion. *[*Edit 13.11.01*]* 
.
.
2) High output for spot & flood - with cooling fan 





Runtime performance is very good and flat regulation is evident on High. The TK51 gradually dropped down to a very low output, instead of completely shutting off when the battery is very low.
.
.
3) Accumulated Turbo output for spot & flood - with cooling fan 





I used two different 18650's (i.e., Panasonic CGR18650CH, LG ABD11865) to restart Turbo repeatedly. As you know, CGR18650CH (2250mAh) has a discharging current more than 10A. The max. charging voltage of the LG ABD11865 (3000mAh) is 4.35v for full capacity. But charged it 4.2v for runtime test, so the capacity is about 2700mAh reduced with about 300mAh.
You will see the cycling between Turbo and High once the thermal sensor cut-in around 10.5~ 24mins and 10.5~29.5mins in the run for CGR and LG 18650 respectively. I reactivated Turbo after every automatic thermal step-down to High several times (more than 10 times). FenIx's ANSI FL-1 runtime values on Turbo seem to be fairly under-estimating the runtime. I guess they removed the thermal (or temperature) sensor for runtime test.
I guess that runtimes on Turbo in the above graph would have been shorter, if my test sample had not a lot of repeatedly cycled back-and-forth intervals from Turbo to High.
As an aside, you can see the discharging characteristics of the different chemistry of the two batteries.
The runtime accumulated Turbo on LG and CGR are 2hr 49min and 2hr 38min respectively in my test. _I found each thermal sensor for spot and flood responds independently for temperature increase in the light. The above graph tells it (i.e., both LEDs step-down or only one of two LEDs steps-down for running on Turbo).
_.
.
4) Turbo output for spot & flood - with cooling fan & no cooling fan





The sampling time of my lightmeter for the above 1.~3. was 30 seconds. So I changed the sampling time to 10 seconds to see more precise stepping-down time in cooling fan and no cooling fan. I found that the light in case of applying cooling fan dropped-down to High after 6.4mins run, and it did drop-down in case of no cooling fan after 5.5mins run.
.
.
5) Turbo output for spot & flood - without cooling fan 





I measured with thermal probes attached to three points of the light for the no cooling run. The room temp. was about 24.6 degrees, and window was ajar on the test room. The resting temp. for TK51 was 26.3 degrees. You can see the three points on the light where the thermal probes were set in pace as illustrated above.
.
.





Note that left y-axis is the relative output. The blue, cyan and green lines represent surface temperatures of the light in degrees centigrade (celsius) should be read off the right y-axis.
The temperature continued to rapidly rise in the course of the Turbo output run, reaching a max. 44.7degrees at the point #3. Also the temp. decreases slowly after stepping-down to High. As you can see the measured temperature, the light got hot. 
.
.
*[*New 13.11.02*]*
*2. One LEd
*1) Turbo output for flood only - with cooling fan





There is a period of flat regulation for about 30 minutes, before gradually dropping down in a typical direct drive like pattern. You can compare this to two LEDs.
The runtime graph shape of Flood on Turbo is similar to that of two LEDs on High. Guess the runtime performance for Spot will be the same as Flood too.
.
.
2) Turbo output for flood only - with cooling fan & no cooling fan





I found that the light in case of applying cooling fan had no dropp-down to High in a total run, and it did drop-down in case of no cooling fan after 27mins run.
.
.





I measured with thermal probes attached to three points of the light in case of the Flood activation only, because the flood has a smaller head than Spot. The room temp. was about 26.1 degrees, and window was ajar on the test room. The resting temp. for TK51 was 25.8 degrees.
Note that left y-axis is the relative output. The blue, cyan and green lines represent surface temperatures of the light in degrees centigrade (celsius) should be read off the right y-axis.
The temperature continued to rapidly rise in the course of the Turbo output run, reaching a max. 46.8 degrees at the point #3. Also the temp. decreases quickly after each stepping-down to High. I applied the cooling fan during 50~65 mins, and you can see the temperatures in all three points decrease during that time. Note that my cooling regimen above was much milder than other normal cooling. There was no more step-down to High again from 51 mins run in total. From 51 mins run, the TK51 dropped down in output gradually as the cells neared exhaustion.
*[*New 13.11.02*]*
.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on Max. output
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/500sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/800sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
- ISO100, F/10.0, 1/1250sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
The overall beam profile is clean without noticeable flaws. You can see an intensely small hot spot of the spot beam and relatively pale medium hot spot of the flood beam. The spill beam width in total is pretty wide. 
.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 7.0m from the target) on Max. output
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/6sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.
3. 19m Outdoor Beamshot on Max. output
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/8sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.
4. 55m Outdoor Beamshot on Max. output 
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/8sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.
5. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot on Max. output 
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.
6. 140m Outdoor Beamshot on Max. output 
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.
7. 150m Outdoor Beamshot on Max. output 
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.





It's very good that dual LEDs are controlled independently, so you will have whatever combination of spot beam and flood beam that you need. Depending on user's environment conditions, you can use spot beam or flood beam only, or a combination of both beams. I found a very smooth transition between the spot and the spill beam. The flood beam gives a nice indoor beam and is suitable for short-middle distance in an outdoor area.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 31, 2013)

Great review with nice pics!:thumbsup:

I have a question regarding the stepdown feature. I did not follow it completely.:thinking:When you´r saying that it steps down from turbo to high after approximately 5 minutes, you are referring to when running the TK51 on double turbomode(2x900)? It can sustain running longer on turbomode than just 5 minutes if one only use one turbomode(1x900)?


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 31, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Great review with nice pics!:thumbsup:
> 
> I have a question regarding the stepdown feature. I did not follow it completely.:thinking:When you´r saying that it steps down from turbo to high after approximately 5 minutes, you are referring to when running the TK51 on double turbomode(2x900)? It can sustain running longer on turbomode than just 5 minutes if one only use one turbomode(1x900)?


Thanks for the support. NorthernStar!

Yes, all runtime tests in my reivew are two LEDs (i.e., both spot and flood). 
I didn't test the runtime for single LED (spot or flood). But, accodrting to the manufacturer's spec., the runtime on Turbo with single LED is twice the two LEDs.

P.S.: I have updated the titles of the runtime graphs to clarify more.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 31, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Thanks for the support. NorthernStar!
> 
> Yes, all runtime tests in my reivew are two LEDs (i.e., both spot and flood).
> I didn't test the runtime for single LED (spot or flood). But, accodrting to the manufacturer's spec., the runtime on Turbo with single LED is twice the two LEDs.
> ...




Thank´s for clarifying,Candlelamp! :wave:

It sounds like good runtimes then. It´s about what i´ve expected of single LED turbomode(1x900).


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 31, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Thank´s for clarifying,Candlelamp! :wave:
> 
> It sounds like good runtimes then. It´s about what i´ve expected of single LED turbomode(1x900).


You're very welcome. Thanks too. NorthernStar!


----------



## ven (Oct 31, 2013)

Cracking review candle lamp,thank you very much:twothumbs i know different lights but i want a fenix(my 1st fenix i will own),question is tk51 or tk75 to get next........jury is out for now and ideally i just want to buy one of them.
Do love the idea of the extra led use ,love the design,love the substantial size too.........think the 51 is just pipping it for my use,not over keen on the 5 min step down,would rather it be 10mins minimum or if possible 20 like the tk75 but bigger head on that for heat.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 1, 2013)

ven said:


> Cracking review candle lamp,thank you very much:twothumbs i know different lights but i want a fenix(my 1st fenix i will own),question is tk51 or tk75 to get next........jury is out for now and ideally i just want to buy one of them.
> Do love the idea of the extra led use ,love the design,love the substantial size too.........think the 51 is just pipping it for my use,not over keen on the 5 min step down,would rather it be 10mins minimum or if possible 20 like the tk75 but bigger head on that for heat.



Thanks. ven!  Both lights come highly recommended. :laughing:
If you are more interested in TK51, please focus on the updated part of my review. My review is not completed yet.
The 5 min step-down on Turbo was in case of the two LEDs activation. I found each LED shows very nice beam pattern (i.e., good throw and very wide beam as I described in my review). I will check out the runtime on Turbo for one LED only, and expect one LED would give excellent runtime and no abrupt step-down in a short running time. So I urge you to check out upcoming review and other reviews by other reviewers. They will be helpful to you.


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks candle lamp :twothumbs i certainly will ,yes both are very good lights,most probably end up with both anyway, dont tell the misses ........

Look forward to the upcoming review,think i am sold anyway tbh


----------



## kj2 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the review! 
Hope to receive my TK76 test sample soon


----------



## Capolini (Nov 1, 2013)

ven said:


> Cracking review candle lamp,thank you very much:twothumbs i know different lights but i want a fenix(my 1st fenix i will own),question is tk51 or tk75 to get next........jury is out for now and ideally i just want to buy one of them.
> Do love the idea of the extra led use ,love the design,love the substantial size too.........think the 51 is just pipping it for my use,not over keen on the 5 min step down,would rather it be 10mins minimum or if possible 20 like the tk75 but bigger head on that for heat.




*Great review candle lamp! Very thorough and informative! :thumbsup:*

If you like "Sustained" max output with just stepping back up a few times every 20 minutes[ that is not always the case with my TK-75, sometimes it is 30, 35 minute step downs when I switch to strobe briefly!], then it is a no brainer! I get 62 minutes of turbo and 2h 54 min. w/ battery extension!!! Besides that the PBI is awesome. 

For me, if a light can not sustain its *ADVERTIZED MAX,,,,I have no interest!*

I am so glad I waited for the review! I have no reason to get the TK-51!


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2013)

> Candle Lamp
> I tried to restart Turbo after drop-down to High.
> After about 6.5mins into the run, the light had an automatic step-down to High. After 3.5 mins running on High, I reactivated on Turbo, and saw 2.5 minutes of running Turbo before the light stepped-down again. After several mins of running High, I reactivated on Turbo. But there was no more step-up to High again from 20 mins run in total. I suspect this was because the 3x18650 (2600mAh) batteries no longer sustain the Turbo output level, in my view.




Fantastic review Candle Lamp! 

Even after 20min of continuously bumping the TK51 back up to Turbo, my Eagletac 3400's still read 4-4.1V after the test. My guess is that it's NOT an issue of of the batteries not being able to sustain turbo output level but instead, a 2nd phase of thermal regulation kicking in to prevent a return to turbo at some preset temperature value. I ran this test 3 times with three different sets of cells and each time there was plenty of energy left in the cells. It's also worth noting that the TK75 still delivers "turbo" output past the 20min mark and it's running 3 XM-Ls albeit with one more cell. Still, the cell to LED ratio is in the TK51's favor and it still prevents turbo after about 120-125F on my sample. I'm truly baffled over the conservative thermal settings of this light.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 2, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Thanks for the review!
> Hope to receive my TK76 test sample soon



Oh! you will get the TK76 as a test reviewer. Congratulations. Hope seeing your review soon. Can't wait! 



Capolini said:


> *Great review candle lamp! Very thorough and informative! :thumbsup:*
> 
> If you like "Sustained" max output with just stepping back up a few times every 20 minutes[ that is not always the case with my TK-75, sometimes it is 30, 35 minute step downs when I switch to strobe briefly!], then it is a no brainer! I get 62 minutes of turbo and 2h 54 min. w/ battery extension!!! Besides that the PBI is awesome.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Capolini!  It seems the TK51 will sustain its Turbo output in case of one LED's run. I will post the result.



Patriot said:


> Fantastic review Candle Lamp!
> 
> Even after 20min of continuously bumping the TK51 back up to Turbo, my Eagletac 3400's still read 4-4.1V after the test. My guess is that it's NOT an issue of of the batteries not being able to sustain turbo output level but instead, a 2nd phase of thermal regulation kicking in to prevent a return to turbo at some preset temperature value. I ran this test 3 times with three different sets of cells and each time there was plenty of energy left in the cells. It's also worth noting that the TK75 still delivers "turbo" output past the 20min mark and it's running 3 XM-Ls albeit with one more cell. Still, the cell to LED ratio is in the TK51's favor and it still prevents turbo after about 120-125F on my sample. I'm truly baffled over the conservative thermal settings of this light.



Thanks a lot for your informative feedback. Patriot! :thumbsup:
My bad! That sentence should be amended as follows:
"But there was no more step-*down* to High again from 20 mins run in total. From 20 mins run with continuous cooling fan, the TK51 dropped down in output gradually as the cells neared exhaustion." 
I've amended that sentence in my review.

By the way, Is your TK51 a production (shipping) version or a test sample for global testing campaign?


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Oh! you will get the TK76 as a test reviewer. Congratulations. Hope seeing your review soon. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> Thanks. Capolini!  It seems the TK51 will sustain its Turbo output in case of one LED's run. I will post the result.
> ...




I don't think it's part of the global testing campaign and there's no laser etching on the head so indicate it is. I believe it's a production unit but without the cardboard advertising sleeve that's normally wrapped over the plastic box. I posted some pictures of it in the main TK51 thread and the packaging is shown in the first few seconds of my video, if you're curious. 


Thanks again for all of your hard work, awesome charts, and great beamshots!


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 3, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I don't think it's part of the global testing campaign and there's no laser etching on the head so indicate it is. I believe it's a production unit but without the cardboard advertising sleeve that's normally wrapped over the plastic box. I posted some pictures of it in the main TK51 thread and the packaging is shown in the first few seconds of my video, if you're curious.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your hard work, awesome charts, and great beamshots!



Thanks. Patriot! I think your TK51 is a production version. 
Oh! you did a great job. Thank you for the link! :thumbsup:


_I completed runtime test and temperature measurement on Turbo on Flood LED only as follows:

_*[*New 13.11.02*]*
*2. One LEd
*1) Turbo output for flood only - with cooling fan





There is a period of flat regulation for about 30 minutes, before gradually dropping down in a typical direct drive like pattern. You can compare this to two LEDs.
The runtime graph shape of Flood on Turbo is similar to that of two LEDs on High. Guess the runtime performance for Spot will be the same as Flood too.
.
.
2) Turbo output for flood only - with cooling fan & no cooling fan





I found that the light in case of applying cooling fan had no dropp-down to High in a total run, and it did drop-down in case of no cooling fan after 27mins run.
.
.





I measured with thermal probes attached to three points of the light in case of the Flood activation only, because the flood has a smaller head than Spot. The room temp. was about 26.1 degrees, and window was ajar on the test room. The resting temp. for TK51 was 25.8 degrees.
Note that left y-axis is the relative output. The blue, cyan and green lines represent surface temperatures of the light in degrees centigrade (celsius) should be read off the right y-axis.
The temperature continued to rapidly rise in the course of the Turbo output run, reaching a max. 46.8 degrees at the point #3. Also the temp. decreases quickly after each stepping-down to High. I applied the cooling fan during 50~65 mins, and you can see the temperatures in all three points decrease during that time. Note that my cooling regimen above was much milder than other normal cooling. There was no more step-down to High again from 51 mins run in total. From 51 mins run, the TK51 dropped down in output gradually as the cells neared exhaustion.
*[*New 13.11.02*]*


----------



## A.O. (Nov 4, 2013)

Good review Candlelamp.. as usual..

Seeing as the light has 2 LED's and 2 controls I was hoping to see side by side beam shots so I could see the difference. I'm guessing one is spill and the other throw?


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 5, 2013)

A.O. said:


> Good review Candlelamp.. as usual..
> 
> Seeing as the light has 2 LED's and 2 controls I was hoping to see side by side beam shots so I could see the difference. I'm guessing one is spill and the other throw?



Thanks. A.O.!
You're right saying that. I didn't take beamshots side by side for spot and flood in my review. The above beamshots show the combination of both beams. As you expected, each beam gives you a wide flood beam and a reasonable throw beam (i.e., TK51 gives flood and spot beam nicely).


----------



## Patriot (Nov 6, 2013)

Great additional information for single LED use on flood and spot! The charts really tell the story.

Thanks a million for the ongoing data!:thumbsup:


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 6, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Great additional information for single LED use on flood and spot! The charts really tell the story.
> 
> Thanks a million for the ongoing data!:thumbsup:



My pleasure. Patriot!


----------



## ven (Nov 22, 2013)

Well thanks again candle lamp,ordered other day and looking forward to my 1st fenix  .As its an xmas present i wont get to test it till .........well xmas.Will update impressions in 5 weeks or so. It has appealed to me since i 1st read about it with the flood/spot combinations,this maybe the 1st of several fenix lights.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 22, 2013)

ven said:


> Well thanks again candle lamp,ordered other day and looking forward to my 1st fenix  .As its an xmas present i wont get to test it till .........well xmas.Will update impressions in 5 weeks or so. It has appealed to me since i 1st read about it with the flood/spot combinations,this maybe the 1st of several fenix lights.



Congratulations on getting the light. ven!


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 23, 2013)

Great review Candle Lamp!

I've always wondered though, with all your beamshots at buildings, have you ever had people call the police on you?

Cheers


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 23, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Great review Candle Lamp!
> 
> I've always wondered though, with all your beamshots at buildings, have you ever had people call the police on you?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. firelord777!

I wait until my neighbors are almost fast asleep, and take pictures at late hour (a little after 12:50 a.m.). It's a tense moment to me though. :sweat:
I like late fall and winter, as they go asleep a little early than summer.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Found a sweet deal on this light 
Now, to buy or not to buy  I said my ArmyTek Predator would be my last one, of this year. And I already added the ArmyTek Barracuda and a Nitecore HC50 to my collection, after the Predator 
And am still waiting on the Fenix TK76 review-sample.


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the great review.

In this case, though, I agree with Capolini. The TK75 seems be the clear winner, compared to the TK51. Unless you find a GREAT deal on it, the TK75 seems like a better value. Brighter, better throw, similar spill, can run much longer in turbo mode (basically until your cells give out), about the same size, and simpler (fewer potential points of failure). I'm waiting for the successor to the TK75, not its kid brother.


----------



## A.O. (Nov 30, 2013)

I absolutely love my TK75.. the 2900 lumen version..


----------



## ven (Nov 30, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Found a sweet deal on this light
> Now, to buy or not to buy
> 
> YES :laughing: i was unsure at the rrp being honest as close to the tk75,however i(the misses paid) got a good deal at £76 so could not refuse.Before the boss puts mine away(when it comes that is) i will have a play..........obv to see if its working:laughing:
> ...


----------



## kj2 (Nov 30, 2013)

ven said:


> got a good deal at £76 so could not refuse.


What!?  that's even €30 cheaper, than what I found.


----------



## ven (Nov 30, 2013)

kj2 said:


> What!?  that's even €30 cheaper, than what I found.




Banggood,its showing £98 iirc now,but got an email,will pm it you,see if you can click link and get for same........nothing lost trying


----------



## ven (Nov 30, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## ven (Nov 30, 2013)

Just tested it and showing £88 now if any good,pm me your email so i can forward if interested


----------



## ven (Dec 5, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Congratulations on getting the light. ven!



Thanks candle lamp:twothumbs,received today in post,had a quick check it worked then put away for xmas:sigh:
Few (not so good phone pics........must make more effort and use d300) pics of test
a box



a torch







Slapped some xtars in for ease,dam tight fit........struggled getting them out,no rattles here



Used ceiling
Spot and flood turbo




Flood turbo



Spot turbo


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 6, 2013)

ven! The D300 is what I want to get too. But your phone pictures show the TK51's beam profile quite well. :thumbsup:
Thanks for the posting.


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 6, 2013)

Double post. Sorry!


----------



## ven (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks,ok for an iphoney 5 i guess,your pics and review sold it for me. 1st impressions are very high so thank you,just have to wait a few weeks to try out properly.D300 is a good camera,use an 18-200 lens which is a good all round.Only prob is size and effort involved using it,i have a canon sx200 but usually left in work for quick pics.



Recommend the battery grip too as allows 2nd battery,obv longer shoot times but 8fps too(not much these days)but a cracking camera,can pick them up for a good price now too.
Hopefully have a d3s next year also so get the d300 back from studio.
Sorry for off topic


----------

